# Soft 99 Mirror Shine - Wow!



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was a bit bored this afternoon so decided to give the Ibiza a little attention.

I washed as normal, decon, clayed, SRP then decided to try Mirror Shine. This stuff is a pleasure to use, just spreads like butter then you wipe off and you're done - No curing or anything! It's meant to last up to three months too which would be impressive given the lack of effort :thumb:

Despite being the light Mirror Shine as I thought I was getting a white car, the finish is pretty unbelievable. Unfortunately, my HTC camera is about as much use as Anne Frank's drum kit so it just can't capture how glossy and reflective the finish is.

Anyway, here's the pics:-


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

it is very good,wish i didnt sell mine but fusso is even better


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thought mirror shine was the one that didn't need buffing off? Just rub in with a mf cloth and it fills and seals in one. Job done?

Regardless though, car looks sweet, and I imagine the beading will be something else too


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice brand new Ibiza! Matt the mirror shine doesn't fill any scratch try them before :/


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bear807 said:


> Nice brand new Ibiza! Matt the mirror shine doesn't fill any scratch try them before :/


Ah ok, but it is the one that they show being used with an mf towel right? Or is that something else? I love the range so just wanna be sure if i buy more gear lol


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Ah ok, but it is the one that they show being used with an mf towel right? Or is that something else? I love the range so just wanna be sure if i buy more gear lol


Thanks! yes! that is the one you have not got


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Thought mirror shine was the one that didn't need buffing off? Just rub in with a mf cloth and it fills and seals in one. Job done?
> 
> Regardless though, car looks sweet, and I imagine the beading will be something else too


Yeah, that's the one. I just find it easier to apply then follow up straight away with an MF until it disappears. It was smearing a bit just using one MF.

Might be something I get the knack of after a while.


----------



## DavidT (Nov 29, 2009)

I have used this also sooooo impressed with it, awesome beading too


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Yeah, that's the one. I just find it easier to apply then follow up straight away with an MF until it disappears. It was smearing a bit just using one MF.
> 
> Might be something I get the knack of after a while.


It's good to get real life experience, thank you, something I will commit to memory should I get some


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"Anne Frank's drum kit" 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The sun's out today so I managed to get some pictures which show the finish much better:-


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been experimenting with things and have been using CG Wet mirror shine and Soft99 mirror shine dark on top

I found the CG WMS in my garage, unused so thought I'd give it a try.

Both really easy to use and look great on black 

The soft99 mirror shine is the easiest wax I've ever used (shame it doesn't fill though)


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> The soft99 mirror shine is the easiest wax I've ever used (shame it doesn't fill though)


How did you get on with the application? I used two MF's as it was smearing when I was using one.

I suppose it's just an LSP unlike Fusso which fills, which is why I used SRP underneath (got loads of holograms but SRP dealt with them really well).


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I have some really thick blue and yellow plush cloths that I bought at Boyes and used one side to apply til it disappeared into the paint and then just wiped over with the other side


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Used this today for the first time and it's so easy to put a quick coat on the car.

Results are very good and you could almost describe it as a paste QD it's that easy to use


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

IanG said:


> Used this today for the first time and it's so easy to put a quick coat on the car.
> 
> Results are very good and you could almost describe it as a paste QD it's that easy to use


It is great stuff, the water behaviour's top notch too. :thumb:

Just wish I had got the dark version as I bet it suits red better.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a quickie taken as still part way through quick spruce up


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Soft 99 Fukken is the one that fills I think. Or it's the one with abrasives for minor correction. Damn they have a huge range.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Flakey said:


> Soft 99 Fukken is the one that fills I think. Or it's the one with abrasives for minor correction. Damn they have a huge range.


I thought Fusso filled?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Soft 99 Fukken is the one that fills I think. Or it's the one with abrasives for minor correction. Damn they have a huge range.


 you have got it mix up! Fukken wax is another brand! Fusso is the one that has filling capabilities! They do have a really wide range of wax, but currently available in here is only 40% of the lot!


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> you have got it mix up! Fukken wax is another brand! Fusso is the one that has filling capabilities! They do have a really wide range of wax, but currently available in here is only 40% of the lot!


Indeed. Somebody posted on another Soft 99 thread about Fukken and I got confused.

How is this, it has an abrasive in it? EXTRA HANNERI WAX http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/wax/ex_hanneri.html?pid=10206


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Indeed. Somebody posted on another Soft 99 thread about Fukken and I got confused.
> 
> How is this, it has an abrasive in it? EXTRA HANNERI WAX http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/wax/ex_hanneri.html?pid=10206


Hi Flakey, i believe the extra hannari wax is discontinued however i had get a chance to have a tub of hannari wax. I will let you know! If they say there is abrasive i believe it say so!


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

where can you buy these waxes?


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

matt.allen123 said:


> where can you buy these waxes?


Nipponshine is where i bought my Soft 99 from. Quick delivery and great with any advice with use. With the package all been in Japanese


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nipponshine is your place for soft99


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

They don't seem to do the dark one?


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

He's got some in stock. Just send him a message ☺


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning! They will be back in 2-3 weeks time


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

After a little info in this range of waxes. 
Googled for nipponshine and not seeing any site or proper results. 
Can anyone help point me in the right direction?


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

S999srk said:


> After a little info in this range of waxes.
> Googled for nipponshine and not seeing any site or proper results.
> Can anyone help point me in the right direction?


If you search on facebook they have a page. Bear807 is the man in the know with soft99


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's a bit of Mirror Shine beading from this morning



Beading and sheeting is immense and it's so easy to use


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

IanG said:


> Here's a bit of Mirror Shine beading from this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Beading and sheeting is immense and it's so easy to use


Hi Ian how long ago is this layer of wax has been applied?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

It's only coming up on 2 weeks but car is filthy and couldn't be bothered to wash it at the weekend

So the beads are sitting on a layer of dirt


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

IanG said:


> It's only coming up on 2 weeks but car is filthy and couldn't be bothered to wash it at the weekend
> 
> So the beads are sitting on a layer of dirt


Thats quite good looking for 2 weeks old :thumb:


----------

